# Is this rifle safe to shoot???



## RickD (Apr 27, 2012)

I bought this rifle from a member on this site...Today was the first time I took it to the range..Two shots into the shooting session I noticed the scope  base was loose it was then I noticed the screw wouldnt tighten...I put the gun up and headed for home to see what was wrong...After removing the base I noticed all the extra holes that had been drilled into the reciever...Some are tapped some arent...The scope base screws are stripped out and wont allow the base to be tightened down...Most of these holes go to nothing other than going all the way thru the reciever..I took this to two different gun stores and both said they dont feel its  safe to shoot with the pressures that a 7.62X54 caliber generates and all the holes in the reciever that go to nothing...What do you think??? Also keep in mind this is a so called 900.00 custom rifle..


----------



## PopPop (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks pretty scary to me, if any of the holes are forward of the locking lugs it is definitely dangerous. I think I would be trying to un-trade!


----------



## RickD (Apr 27, 2012)

The top hole is right at the locking lug...I`ve emailed him but havent heard back yet...


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry but I have to ask why you spent $900 on what appears to be a mosin nagant?


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 27, 2012)

IF you know a very talented machinist, ..it possible could be welded, turned, and drilled and tapped the right way without extra holes. I would not fire it, nor stand nearby in it's present condition. Until the defective part is suitably repaired or replaced you probably will not be able to satisfactorily mount a scope anyway. You may wish to consult a riflesmith who specializes in that make & model rifle. Good Luck. Doubtless you uncovered someone's mess.


----------



## RickD (Apr 27, 2012)

Tomahawk the Mosin is totally reworked ito a custom bench rest rifle with a uk 59 heavy machine gun barrel,custom stock and on and on...Yes I think I have uncovered someone mess...


----------



## ScottD (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow.  It looks like it has holes down both sides and along the top of the front action ring.  It is hard to tell dimensions on a picture, but that barrel looks like an awful small diameter just in front of the action. I wouldn't put my noggin behind that thing.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## RickD (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes holes on both side that go thru the action plus on top as well..How anyone could sell something like this to another person in beyond me..


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Apr 27, 2012)

RickD said:


> Tomahawk the Mosin is totally reworked ito a custom bench rest rifle with a uk 59 heavy machine gun barrel,custom stock and on and on...Yes I think I have uncovered someone mess...



Sounds pretty neat! I'm shooting a mosin in my avatar. Can you see chambered round through those holes?


----------



## RickD (Apr 27, 2012)

No I cant see a chambered round but these holes make me wonder if its safe to shoot and besides four out of six screws are stripped out of the scope mount making it all but useless...Ok havent heard from the seller yet so I`m starting to think I`ll have to eat this mess...


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Apr 27, 2012)

I wonder if a real good gunsmith could shape a piece of steel and maybe bend it over those holes and weld in place? Ugly, but maybe useable?


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (Apr 27, 2012)

Like Mr. Gray said, find someone knowledgeable. Some gun store workers dont know much, and at one store I go to a lady gets paid to say "I don't know"


----------



## RickD (Apr 27, 2012)

I get a different reciever and you can bet I`ll take it to a good gunsmith...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, that is a mess.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 27, 2012)

not how you do, but hoodoo comes to mind. If he knew it. Stand up guy would gladly refund you if he knew it or not. That's UGLY!


----------



## RickD (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesnt seem so emails go unanswered and no phone call yet...


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 27, 2012)

Many holes tapped for scopes go all the way thru. That's not the part of the receiver that contains the pressure. As long as the locking lugs are secure and the bolt is held in place you could make it look like Swiss cheese if you were so perverse.

A smith can fill in those holes and then drill and tap holes for the correct mount for that rifle as configured.

I'm going to make a guess but an amatuer tried to adapt a non-compatible mount to get bolt handle clearance.


----------



## RickD (Apr 27, 2012)

At this point all I want is my money back and that doesnt look like its going to be happening


----------



## packrat (Apr 27, 2012)

*holes*

Take it to GunDoc, He will give you the straight up on it and if it can be fixed, he can do it.


----------



## RickD (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok the seller has contacted me and is offering to buy back the rifle..He says he didnt know about the holes being he had someone mount the scope base for him...I think hes telling the truth


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 27, 2012)

Good. Hope he follows thru for you.


----------



## RickD (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok Joey is a standup guy..No problems getting my money back..


----------



## speedcop (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad to hear. Still lots of good folks out there. My hats off to the man!


----------



## PopPop (Apr 29, 2012)

speedcop said:


> Glad to hear. Still lots of good folks out there. My hats off to the man!



X2


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (May 24, 2012)

Great!!! Sounds Like You Found An Honest Man.


----------



## tango6 (May 25, 2012)

Good he is a stand up guy, looks like someone tried to de-mil the gun at one time


----------

